# Before Grain pork



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

anyone hear about this new product from BG? 
Before Grain just introduced a new flavor this month. While a great grain-free option for many pets, some pet owners have had reservations about the inclusion of chicken meal, a common allergen, in all previous varieties. BG's new pork flavor contains no chicken, but all the same wholesome ingredients and antioxidants.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Here are the ingredients : It does have salmon meal, so it is not a single protein, allergy type dog food. It would probably kill Chelsy with the salmon and the blueberries!

Pork, Pork Meal, Potato Dehydrated, Dried Pork Protein, Beef Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), Salmon Meal, Pork Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), Pork Liver, Sweet Potato Dehydrated, Natural Pork Flavor, Apple, Yeast Culture, Blueberry Dried, Salt, Choline Chloride, Organic Alfalfa , Salmon Oil, Zinc Amino Acid Complex, Taurine, Yucca Schidegera Extract, Chicory Root, Marigold Extract, Rosemary Extract, Dried Lactobacillus Plantarum fermentation Product, Dried Enterococcus Faecium fermentation product, Dried Lactobacillus Casei fermentation product, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus fermentation product, Iron Amino Acid Complex, Vitamin E Supplement, Manganese Amino Acid Complex, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Copper Amino Acid Complex, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin D3, Niacin, Lecithin, Riboflavin Supplement, Biotin, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Cobalt Amino Acid Complex, Folic Acid, Thiamine Mononitrate, Sodium 
Selenite. 

I did recently try the Merrick BG canned buffalo because I got it on a big sale and thought it would be a treat for the dogs and something different. While they absolutely LOVED it, it had a tremendous amount of water in the can (it was suppose to be 96% meat) and the big dogs got horrible diarrhea from it. Chelsy did great on it so in the future I may just keep some cans around for her when she is feeling particularly finicky. But it's pretty expensive for a can of a lot of water.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Its odd to me finally seeing a food with the main protein being pork. Not that many around that I've seen and I've often wondered why as pork is plentiful and one of the cheaper proteins. Thanks for pointing it out Wagsy, I'll tell my friend about it, just to get more variety in her old dogs diet.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm pretty much through with Merrick and their quality control issues. Makes me too nervous. I fed BG at one point to Jackson but he didn't like it much. The canned foods were gross... like all water? I was never too happy with it.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

MollyWoppy said:


> Its odd to me finally seeing a food with the main protein being pork. Not that many around that I've seen and I've often wondered why as pork is plentiful and one of the cheaper proteins. Thanks for pointing it out Wagsy, I'll tell my friend about it, just to get more variety in her old dogs diet.


Pork used to have a "bad rep" because less stringent farming conditions meant they had diseases like Trichinosis, which could be passed on to humans. Also, the meat was really fatty compared to proteins like chicken or turkey. However, things have really changed over the years. Pork is a lot leaner than it used to be and trichinosis seems to be a thing of the past. AAMOF, recently the Dept of Agriculture dropped the safe cooking temperature for pork to 140F from 165F.

Since our 4 yr old GSP seems to be allergic to beef, we occasionally give him some of our pork as a treat. He doesn't have any problems with it.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Jacksons Mom said:


> I'm pretty much through with Merrick and their quality control issues. Makes me too nervous. I fed BG at one point to Jackson but he didn't like it much. The canned foods were gross... like all water? I was never too happy with it.


I know what you mean! My one mom and pop store with all the treat recalls wont even sell it anymore. But if someone though needed something without chicken, this is new, so who knows maybe they are trying to resolve their problems they have been having!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

wags said:


> I know what you mean! My one mom and pop store with all the treat recalls wont even sell it anymore. But if someone though needed something without chicken, this is new, so who knows maybe they are trying to resolve their problems they have been having!


I have never actually purchased any of their foods before and I just decided to try the buffalo for Chelsy because of the big sale. I was REALLY disappointed in how much water is in the can. You literally can shake the can and hear it sloshing around in there. If I drain off the water, there's just enough meat left in a (supposedly) 13 ounce can for Chelsy to have one helping. 

I make a big point of buying solid meat packed cans so I get my moneys worth so this was totally not worth it. Not even as a hurricane stash in the garage.


----------



## truthdog (Sep 10, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Its odd to me finally seeing a food with the main protein being pork. Not that many around that I've seen and I've often wondered why as pork is plentiful and one of the cheaper proteins. Thanks for pointing it out Wagsy, I'll tell my friend about it, just to get more variety in her old dogs diet.


Where have you been? There a several on the market and have been for decades.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh, I've been around mate, obviously not as much as you though.


----------

